# Mahindra 2538 Dumping Hydraulic fluid from pump due to Faulty Plumbing!



## estammer (Jul 7, 2021)

Not sure why it waited 5 years to let go, but it did last night. My wife came up to the house and stated that there was a hydraulic leak, on the tractor. To clarify, my wife was using my Economy Tractor the last I knew, and I figured it would need a replacement hydraulic hose.

Nope, it was the Mahindra, which I have never had the pleasure of working on.  Been a great tractor, but at 5 years old, I need to get the service manual, ASAP!

Line (17) from the Hydraulic Pump to the "valve assembly, PTO (12/12-01)" was blowing Hydraulic Fluid out of it near the Elbow. Removed the leaking line from the tractor, and the sealing cone was askew on the pipe. Means it could not seal properly without somehow leaking, but it never did until last night. My wife may have hit something that tweaked the pipe (has a fresh scrape on it) and cause that cockeyed connection to start leaking.









Needless to say, had to order line 17, and a new connector (20) from Mahindra, but have to wait till they get here to put fluid in the tractor to even move it. Going to be about $200 with parts and Hydraulic Fluid to refill the system.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you need to hide some keys! LOL!!


----------



## estammer (Jul 7, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you need to hide some keys! LOL!!


I would, but she wanted it, and I let her have fun on it. She is usually pretty good with it, but this was a weird connection issue, so not surprised it finally failed.


----------



## James NH (1 mo ago)

estammer said:


> Not sure why it waited 5 years to let go, but it did last night. My wife came up to the house and stated that there was a hydraulic leak, on the tractor. To clarify, my wife was using my Economy Tractor the last I knew, and I figured it would need a replacement hydraulic hose.
> 
> Nope, it was the Mahindra, which I have never had the pleasure of working on.  Been a great tractor, but at 5 years old, I need to get the service manual, ASAP!
> 
> ...


I'm a little late on this but line 17 has a support in the middle of it that the line is likely not firmly tied to. The line is the right length to resonate at certan RPM's which twists the sealing cone where it goes into 20 wearing it out over time. If you put a tyewrap on the line at the center bracket it keeps it from doing this. Took my 2017 2538 about 400 hours to show me this problem.


----------



## MontanaMahindraMan (29 d ago)

Wow. I'm late to the party too. Today is Dec 13th 2022 and my 2017 2538 with less that 400 hours developed the same problem TODAY while I was blowing snow.
Just spent an hour removing, inspecting, cleaning, and re-installing 17 only to find that the problem is still there.
So the only fix is to buy new #'s 17 and 20 ? and then zip tie it to the support bracket ?
It's been a great tractor but that seems a little...I don't know....cheezy


----------



## James NH (1 mo ago)

MontanaMahindraMan said:


> Wow. I'm late to the party too. Today is Dec 13th 2022 and my 2017 2538 with less that 400 hours developed the same problem TODAY while I was blowing snow.
> Just spent an hour removing, inspecting, cleaning, and re-installing 17 only to find that the problem is still there.
> So the only fix is to buy new #'s 17 and 20 ? and then zip tie it to the support bracket ?
> It's been a great tractor but that seems a little...I don't know....cheezy


I only replaced #17 the pipe and added the zip ties. I wonder if the origional design had rubber on the bracket? I also snowblow... 

Use 2-3 zip ties. One around the pipe at the bracket to prevent metal to metal contact and a second / third to keep it from moving.


----------



## MontanaMahindraMan (29 d ago)




----------



## MontanaMahindraMan (29 d ago)

Napa didn't have the metric fittings to build me a new hose. Neither did KLS Hydraulics but Northwest Parts & Equipment did and they built me a new soft hose to correct Mahindra's design flaw.
I posted a picture of the replacement hydraulic line I had made. Probably what should have been on there in the first place Mahindra. Compression fittings and ferrules? Really Mahindra? That's for water pipe.
I have 342 hrs on a 2017 2538 and this # 17 (from the drawing in the first post) has failed.
I installed it and it doesn't leak. I just finished snow blowing about 1/2 mile of my road and it's holding.
Problem solved. Thank you guys for sharing.


----------



## tg77015 (10 d ago)

estammer said:


> Not sure why it waited 5 years to let go, but it did last night. My wife came up to the house and stated that there was a hydraulic leak, on the tractor. To clarify, my wife was using my Economy Tractor the last I knew, and I figured it would need a replacement hydraulic hose.
> 
> Nope, it was the Mahindra, which I have never had the pleasure of working on.  Been a great tractor, but at 5 years old, I need to get the service manual, ASAP!
> 
> ...


Can anyone tell me where to order #17 without going to a dealer? All dealer are closed today and would really like to get this ordered so I can move my tractor


----------

